# Cold War GFX Contest Voting.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This competion was to militarize arctic animals and although our numbers were a little down the quality of the results was anything but. We defintly have some mad talent running around our graphics section. 

Here we go folks you guys and girls will pick the winner that will recieve the 100,000 points.

Norway1










Toxic










ThaMuffinMan











DP










eric2004bc


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Norway1 got my vote with DP a close second.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Get your votes in everyone.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

sry i didnt get anything done for this toxic....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No worries Steph there will be more.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Went with D to the P.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i went with my boy DP


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

DP got my vote


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Voted for Toxic on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whoo hoo, was begining to think Id get shut right out of this one,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

my one looks so out of place up there lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bumping for more votes.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

woo i have 2 votes now


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A big MMA Forum congratulations are in order for our winner..

ThaMuffinMan,

Points are on the way,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

congrats muffin man, beat everybody else by more then double anyone elses voted
:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratz Muffin Man!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys first thing ive one on this forum 
id like to thank my mum,dad and brother and all my cousins and aunties and uncles but most of all jesus

haha i kid i kid
this comp was so fun should definately happen more often


----------

